# Which hand grinder??



## heliuscc (Sep 11, 2011)

Looking at hario slim, porlex mini, and tiamo ceramic slim. Are Tiamo and hario made by the same people??


----------



## maxscan (May 12, 2012)

Not sure about who makes the Tiamo but I have a Hario Skerton and can highly recommend Hario as a brand - the Skerton is very solid, easily adjustable, easy to clean and very consistent. The Slim has a plastic container so may be lighter / more durable - though I've dropped the Skerton glass container a few times with no mishaps 

The Tiamo stuff does look almost identical but they do seem to be separate companies - though that doesn't necessarily mean the grinders aren't manufactured in the same place...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If you haven't made a decision I would recommend the hario skerton or slim, I also happen to have a brand new boxed slim for sale if you're interested. Unless you are using it only for travelling and an aeropress only I would take the hario over the porlex, personally. My hand grinder is a hario slim I had the option of any grinder I would like and that's what I settled on.

My current grinders, Espresso Anfim super Caimano Barista, Electric for brewed Mahlkoenig Vario, Hand Hario Ceramic Slim.


----------

